# New new



## M0nstar (Mar 25, 2015)

Sup?! I'm here hopin I fine wat I'm lookin for here.  
ima 195lb, 5 10 no fat m0nstar! 
Cage fight experience 
n thinkin mayb a BB comp soon.
hope ereyon can be supportive of me


----------



## M0nstar (Mar 25, 2015)

How do I pm people ?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome.
you need to have 10+ posts to PM.


----------



## Dannie (Mar 26, 2015)

Post a pic bruv


----------



## Thatswhatsup (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## bocn (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## SUKS2BU (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome a board !!!


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome to the board! Monster you say...


----------



## sixx (Mar 28, 2015)

welcome


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome.

Pix

Or

Jee tee eff oh

Jk 



============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 28, 2015)

Whats up bro, Im sure you will find what your lookin for


----------



## Dannie (Mar 29, 2015)

Also how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 29, 2015)

Dannie said:


> Also how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



bump


----------



## M0nstar (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## M0nstar (Apr 2, 2015)

Dannie said:


> Also how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


I was told by someone else it's a pretty good board is that coo with u?


----------



## M0nstar (Apr 2, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Whats up bro, Im sure you will find what your lookin for


not much just living the dream like you and trying to get like you . Later on during my search maybe you could be of help


----------



## M0nstar (Apr 2, 2015)

Family member passed , I just made it back on the Internet tonight , thanks again everyone.


----------

